# Trim Tabs vs Doel-fin



## Native1 (May 2, 2018)

I’m considering self adjusting trim tabs for my 16 ft skiff w/40 Mercury. No power til/trim. Would the trim tabs be a better option than a hydrofoil fun on motor?


----------



## Native1 (May 2, 2018)

“Fin” not fun.lol


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@Native1 depends, trim tabs can provide all of what a hydrofoil will provide but better. Plus you do not need to drill onto the motor cap plate. If you are considering self-leveling tabs, take a look at the Bennett self-leveling. I had a pair on my 16ft and thought they provided more stability and the actuators on the Bennett provided more downward pressure than others on the market.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Not a fan of the self leveling tabs after brief exposure to them on a friend's boat. They're not adjustable enough in sloppy water and I didn't like having the bow pushed down so much.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@crboggs more than likely the decision is based on "cost". I no longer use the self-leveling because I could afford the investment for hydraulic tabs. A $150 investment -vs- $400 investment


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Not a fan of the self leveling tabs after brief exposure to them on a friend's boat. They're not adjustable enough in sloppy water and I didn't like having the bow pushed down so much.


This. The #1 complaint I hear about the Bennets are that they're too aggressive and keep the bow down too much. I know one boat dealer that is using them and he cut one of the coils off the spring to reduce the tension and claims they work just fine. Im not a big fan of the Doel Fin---think they may work best for porpoising--but as others have stated Id save up the $$ to get some hydraulics--plain and simple, they work.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@Pole Position I agree, save the funds, and purchase hydraulics. But I would think he would know his situation prior to posting the question. Like most of us, and not necessarily on all cases the desire to be on the water as quickly as possible with what we can afford trumps waiting to save the funds and having the most expensive boat and rigging


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

NativeBone said:


> @crboggs more than likely the decision is based on "cost". I no longer use the self-leveling because I could afford the investment for hydraulic tabs. A $150 investment -vs- $400 investment


Yeah...can't put a price on safety though. After almost stuffing the bow a few times we had to stop and change the tab settings. Based on that experience, I'd just wait and save my money for real tabs instead of putting those things on my boat...I'd feel safer with nothing on the boat and the bow riding high instead of low...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tran compression plate and Lenco tabs work great on most skiffs. You can trim the plate to suit your needs.


----------

